# Carrying bikes on the back of a motorhome



## Lys (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello!

Are there any rules about not carrying bikes on the back of a motorhome in some countries? I'm sure I've read about this somewhere but can't remember where. I may have, of course, imagined it.

Lys


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think that it is compulsary for all m/homes to have to carry cycles. :? 

tony


----------



## Lys (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry, I mean, can you carry bikes? (Bad grammar)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes of course, thats why Fiamma et al make bike racks that fit on the back of m/homes.

tony


----------



## Lys (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you, I just thought some countries had banned it on some roads. Guess I must have dreamt it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think Spain and Italy your supposed to put a red and white chevron sign on the back so that people behind dont hit you. Although why they would miss a blooming big white motorhome is beyond me. Then again Spain and Italy? Maybe they have a point.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Some countries require that you carry a sign on the back of 
your bike rack

Other than that no problem 
Carry your bikes and enjoy them

Aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

It is only Spain and Italy (no coincidence that Fiamma in Italy make a sign then ) that require the sign on the back - it helps the drunk drivers to a degree  I think Denmark or Sweden require you to have an aluminium one (might be wrong )

I haven't sported ours this time thru Netherlands/Germany/Austria/Slovenis/Croatia as its a pain having to clip it on  Seen loads of folk with one on though...

its under the bunk if I really need it


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

I seem to remember reading that Portugal introduced a law banning cycles protruding beyond the sides of the vehicle. More of an issue to car owners than us motorhomers.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

It makes sense to ensure the bikes don't extend beyond the vehicle sides and if possible the bike rack is mounted high enough to not be at risk from car bonnets etc in traffic.

It's also cheap and easy to add the square red and white sign on the back and again it makes sense.

So follow all those and your ok and your being sensible in how you manage bikes on the back.


----------

